
Meet the CamperForce, Amazon's Nomadic Retiree Army - i4i
https://www.wired.com/story/meet-camperforce-amazons-nomadic-retiree-army/
======
smt88
If you're curious what this is about, many paragraphs down, it finally
explains:

"In the mid-2000s, Amazon had a problem. Every year, the company scrambled to
find temporary workers during the peak months of hectic commerce leading up to
Christmas. In some areas of the country, reliable on-demand labor was so hard
to come by that it resorted to busing in workers from three to five hours
away. Then, in 2008, a staffing agency came up with something new: inviting a
team of migrant RVers to work at the facility in Coffeyville, Kansas."

